# Nvidia geforce 9300 GE is by fujitsu siemens and not by saphhire!



## schub97 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nvidia geforce 9300 GE is by fujitsu siemens and not by sapphire.Please fix this.

Nothing tool have the right subvendor,so i have a srceen for you.


thanks,schub97


----------



## largon (Apr 10, 2009)

Sapphire _is_ the OEM. They make the cards _for_ Fujitsu Siemens.


----------

